# Water Color



## gvdv (May 29, 2011)

Anyone been out around the edge and if so what's the water looking like?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

mud !!! Was mud all the way to the nipple Monday but cleaned up nicely after that . But has been moving farther each day since.
TIM


----------



## gvdv (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have an old Robalo 2320 w/ the old V150 Mercs and the Edge/Nipple/Yellow gravel are about max range for me if I want to have fuel to fish upon arrival. Hate to waste the fuel. If you make any trips down the road and it seems to be clearing a heads up would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

10-4
tim


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Like Tim said. Passed thru it yesterday. 131 too... MUD! 

South of the Elbow to Steps is where it is good.


----------



## gvdv (May 29, 2011)

I'm running out of Perdido Pass, what am I looking at to the steps. I'm guessing 45 to 50 nauticals. That sound about right?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

gvdv said:


> I'm running out of Perdido Pass, what am I looking at to the steps. I'm guessing 45 to 50 nauticals. That sound about right?


50 is the Elbow.

More like 70+.

Subscribe to Hiltons Realtime-Navigator asap so you can see where you really need to go.


----------



## gvdv (May 29, 2011)

Thanks, that's pretty much out of range for me. Hopefully things will clear up soon so we can get out.


----------



## offshorealot (Jan 27, 2011)

GVDV
According to my rip charts account it is a little over 56 NM to the steps out of Perdido Pass. Hope that helps.


----------



## gvdv (May 29, 2011)

Thx


----------

